# APH - Mites



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello all, 

We've got an adorable little pygmy hedgehog here and were worried that she may have mites. I've had a very thorough search on her belly, tops of legs, behind the ears and in between the quills etc with no luck.

However a while back I ordered her some oatmeal bath packets and went to use one but noticed there were mites in the packaging. It's a sealed bag so they couldn't get out (hopefully they couldn't) but still even though I haven't seen any on her I don't take that as there is none there.

In terms of treatment I've heard that xeno 50 and stronghold are reputable treatments and was planning on investing in some just in case.

However women being women, my fiancé has gone out to pets at home this morning and bought some "Bob Martin my little friend spot on" aka this:










Looks alright to me although not my first choice, what I was hoping for is a few people to confirm to me that they also think it would be safe to use and also any other tips and/or information they think might help.

Thanks in advance,

Rich


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I would never use Bob Martin products, they've been known to cause a lot of adverse effects. For the best Hedgehog mite treatments you're best off going to a vet, that way you know you're using something safe and the correct dosage. A lot of people recommend Stronghold for hogs.


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*no no no*

dont use Bob Martin products on APH the safest over the counter product is flea or mite treatments by Beaphar Cat spot on sold at pets at home more info on safe meds at pygmyhogs.com


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm glad you 2 have confirmed my thoughts, I would rather bust the bank to make sure she's healthy than use a cheap easy to obtain treatment.

I was considering stronghold before my fiancé made this purchase. Would you both aggree that would be the best for me to use? As I said above, she looked clean and has been healthy and happy as a pig in mud. Finding mites in a sealed bag in another area of the house just made me think maybe we should get her treated just incase.

It's better to be safe than sorry : victory:


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*mites*

are you sure she has mites? let her sit on a black surface stroke her give her a good scratch if she has mites you will see them on the black surface more help and advice can befound at pygmyhogsuk.com


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

clark60 said:


> are you sure she has mites? let her sit on a black surface stroke her give her a good scratch if she has mites you will see them on the black surface more help and advice can befound at pygmyhogsuk.com


I haven't found any on her, gave her a good scrub in the bath the other day and still didn't find any.

I'm just looking for the best treatment Avaliable should I find some


----------

